# "Department of Social Protection" Why does this name make me feel afraid?



## ajapale (23 Mar 2010)

"Department of Social Protection" Why does this name make me feel afraid? ...very afraid?


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Mar 2010)

The Google search results for the phrase, other than those related to Ireland?

[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2010)

Does this mean Young Dev can have us shot in our beds if we are socially inept? Will he give us the Mick Collins treatment like his grandfather did? (Does Young Dev know that the only reason he's here is because my grandfather was a bad shot?)

From now on will using the wrong cutlery for dessert or the fish course or drinking a digestif with the horses d'ouvrays prove fatal?

If I make a rude gesture at a black Jewish lesbian single mother with an odd number of children after she runs me off the road on the M50, will I be sentenced to life with hard labour in a Googal? (21st century Irish version of a gulag)

If I'm asked "D'ya want fri-azz wit dat?" in a take-away and I answer "No, I'll have chips please" will I be served on a toasted bun the following week?


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Mar 2010)

Don't worry, mathepac, you can be re-Educated-and-Skilled!
(...if "na Glasrai" don't get you first)


----------



## Towger (23 Mar 2010)

Free Johnnies for all our little Johnnies.


----------



## Caveat (24 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> "Department of Social Protection" Why does this name make me feel afraid? ...very afraid?


 
I immediately thought of Big Brother. The Orwellian one that is.

Not good.


----------



## Towger (24 Mar 2010)

I thought of Judge Dredd...


----------



## Welfarite (24 Mar 2010)

What does it actually mean? why change the name? And I suppose it'll cost a fortune to change letterheadings, etc. for all these newly-named depts.


----------



## Towger (24 Mar 2010)

Welfarite said:


> I suppose it'll cost a fortune to change letterheadings, etc.


 
Yep and you will have to change your handle to *SocialProtector*


----------



## SlurrySlump (24 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> "Department of Social Protection" Why does this name make me feel afraid? ...very afraid?


 
A few weeks ago on the Pat Kenny show Leo Varadkar was talking about getting the Social Welfare recipients back to work. Listening to him speak it sent a chill up my spine. He came across as being very cold. 

I agree with the above sentiment. VERY afraid.


----------



## DublinTexas (24 Mar 2010)

The “Department of Social Protection” has a great mission:

  The mission of the department is to promote a caring society through ensuring access to income support and other services, enabling active participation, promoting social inclusion and supporting families.

And all of this under the proven leadership of Mary Hanafin T.D. .

Soon it will establish "the Commission for the Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vices" to ensure that we all do our part to support each other and practice social inclusion. 

Expect the local vigilante to show up on your door to check that you are doing your part!


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2010)

DublinTexas said:


> ... Expect the local vigilante ...


Willie "Scrapper" O'Dea?


----------



## Welfarite (26 Mar 2010)

Towger said:


> Yep and you will have to change your handle to *SocialProtector*


  or Arnie maybe


----------



## Welfarite (26 Mar 2010)

Who comes up with these names anyhow? Civil Servants or Politicians? 'social Protection' is anbigious. It could mean 'our mission is to get prople on welrae and protect them so that they can claim it for the rest of their lives' or 'our mission is to protect those on SW from the dangers of a revoring econonmy; after all we managed to do that when the economy was booming by letting FAS do everything escept their job.'


----------



## mathepac (26 Mar 2010)

Politicians don't even know their own names, civil service on WTR so a PR company  came up with the name. PR companies run everything now. PR = Perceived Reality


----------



## ajapale (26 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> "Department of Social Protection" Why does this name make me feel afraid? ...very afraid?



For me the name has echoes of this: Ctte of Public Safety.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> For me the name has echoes of this: Ctte of Public Safety.


   Can't wait for Misister Robespierre to arrive on the scene. Michael McDowell in disguise maybe?


----------

